# Культурный раздел > Графика >  Георгий Малец - Люди. События. Места - 2010-2011

## JAHolper

Как-то зацепил меня этот альбом. Решил поделиться. Кстати, автор его за поллимона зайчиков продаёт... 

[недоступен по гостю]

----------

